# **Silver Love Tut** IN SPANISH WITH LOTS OF PICTURES



## maryland (Mar 31, 2007)

Remember the Silver love Thread? well, here it is, the tutorial of that look! It´s in Spanish, so, if you don´t understand something, just ask, i will translate it!

thanks a lot!!

NUEVO TUTORIAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lo que he usado:

1. Blot de Mac
2. Paleta Kholes BB
3. NARS Sertao blush
4. Vichy dermablend (base)
5. Chanel bonbon cristalle gloss
6. Diorshow Unlimited
7. Khol kajal (de jordania)
8. Mac pigmentos en PLATINUM, SILVER, VANILLA Y FROST 
9. Paint bare canvas
10. Brochas varias





*Y empezamos!!!*

Me aplico la base dermablend de vichy


Me aplico los blot en tono dark para mantener el maquillaje tooooda la noche





y ahora la paint bare canvas para fijar las sombras





Ahora cogemos el pigmento vanilla y nos lo aplicamos en la zona de la ceja para iluminar, también se puede hacer una vez terminado el look, pero prefiero hacerlo antes de maquillarme los ojos ya que luego se me junta con las otras sombras y queda peor  :mrgreen:








y ahora el pigmento platinum por todo el párpado movil








lo mismo con el pigmento silver, solo que esta vez del centro hacia el exterior solamente








ahora untamos el pincel en el khol de la paleta de bobbi brown (gracias keitza por dejarme prestada esta maravilla) y lo damos en el exterior y en la banana, a poder ser marcando bien, sin miedo, ya difuminaremos más tarde!








ahora nos ponemos a difuminar! desde donde está situado el pincel hacia el otro extremo del ojo, debemos mover la brocha por el pliegue del ojo, como si fuera un limpiaparabrisas, excepto en el exterior del ojo que lo haremos com movimientos circulares





ahora toca delinear por arriba...





y por abajo con negro también...





pero cogemos un poco del pigmento frost de mac...





y nos los damos encima del negro que he aplicado en el delineado inferior, para que no quede tan brusco y tan duro el delineado





cogemos la mascara....y a por ello!












y ya está!! los ojos están listos!!





cogemos el Nars Sertao...(cosa más preciosa no he visto en mi vida)





Cogemos el chanel bonbon








Y LAS FOTOS FINALES SON DEL OTRO DIA QUE ME HICE EL MISMO LOOK, QUE AHORA AÚN NO ME HE PREPARADO






[/quote]


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 31, 2007)

very pretty tutorial, i love your makeups


----------



## Salynn (Mar 31, 2007)

wow!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 31, 2007)

wow! beautiful eyes and mu and i cant believe diorshow did that to your lashes!


----------



## maryland (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wow! beautiful eyes and mu and i cant believe diorshow did that to your lashes!_

 
believe it coz it´s true, it´s awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 diorshow unlimited love


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 31, 2007)

omg  i was shocked when i saw the diorshow. with my chinese lashes i must get this. thanks a lot for the tut its awesome. im like fell i love with platinum when i got it


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 31, 2007)

WOAH!


You're so pretty!

And the lashes!!!!...I really want Dior mascara now!


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 31, 2007)

Que bien te quedo el tutorial!  Me encanta la combinacion de colores y sus pestanas son maravillosas!  Gracias por su tiempo para hacer este tutorial para nosotros.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 1, 2007)

very very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i'm shocked at what the mascara did your lashes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if only mascaras did that for me!  i've tried EVERYTHING and nothing ever works...even if i apply multiple coats.


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2007)

i totally understood =]] you did such a wonderful job! and that dior show did an amazing job too!


----------



## Another Janice! (Apr 1, 2007)

Must. Get. Platinum and Silver Pigments.

I am head over heels in love with this look!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Apr 1, 2007)

QUe bonita eres!!!....tu look estubo muy bonito y quede asombrada por el Diorshow Unlimited!!!..Your gorgeous!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

platinum + silver combo is hot! now I must get both piggies!
Thanks so much for the tut!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 1, 2007)

love the tut and I love ur silver look!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 1, 2007)

You look really pretty and I'm also stunned at what Diorshow Unlimited does to your lashes - they look fabulous! WOW!! I must get it, ordinary Diorshow never worked like that on me ...


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 1, 2007)

wow
I am so on my way to get diorshow 
it made your lashes zoom out 
Gorgeous


----------



## maryland (Apr 1, 2007)

thankies :loveya:


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

You look so pretty!! Love the tut!


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm wondering, why did you write this tutorial in Spanish? There are many people on Specktra who do not understand Spanish and it's a shame that they won't be able to fully understand your tutorial, as it seems to be a really pretty look. Even if your English is not perfect, I don't think people will mind if you make some mistakes. The language of Specktra is still in English, as we have a lot of foreign visitors as well...


----------



## missy29 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great tutorial! This looks great on you!


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

So pretty.  I was sort of afraid of my silver eyeshadow, but I think tommorow I'll break them out.


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 2, 2007)

woww...quedaste DIVINA!!! excelente tutorial, tus pestanas son larguisimas....oye esa paleta de BB es como delineador (en crema) o mas bien como sombras??? gracias...


----------



## gabre (Apr 2, 2007)

lovely tut!!!
i love the colors. it complement your eyes ~


----------



## maryland (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm wondering, why did you write this tutorial in Spanish? There are many people on Specktra who do not understand Spanish and it's a shame that they won't be able to fully understand your tutorial, as it seems to be a really pretty look. Even if your English is not perfect, I don't think people will mind if you make some mistakes. The language of Specktra is still in English, as we have a lot of foreign visitors as well..._

 
coz i did it for a spanish forum, but i want to publish it in this forum too. I think is not hard to follow the steps withous knowing spanish, just watvhing the pictures, that´s the reason why i publish it! 

in fact, i mention before publishing it that if anyone asked me to translate it i would do it.

I´m so sorry, i will translate it asap


----------



## Jayne (Apr 2, 2007)

great final look


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 2, 2007)

awesome tut. love the lashes!! great blending!


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maryland* 

 
_coz i did it for a spanish forum, but i want to publish it in this forum too. I think is not hard to follow the steps withous knowing spanish, just watvhing the pictures, that´s the reason why i publish it! 

in fact, i mention before publishing it that if anyone asked me to translate it i would do it.

I´m so sorry, i will translate it asap_

 
No need to apologize. If you could translate it to English that would be great, that way people who would like to read the steps but don't speak Spanish could follow along. The pictures are easy to follow as well though.


----------



## linkas (Apr 2, 2007)

Qué guapísima tía, tienes unos ojazos qué son una maravilla! Gracias por el tut!


----------



## Simi (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 2, 2007)

THANKS!   I loved this look and happy to have a handy tut to guide me!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 muy bien


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 3, 2007)

me encanta!
y tienes unas pestañas hermosas!!
me impulsas a comprar diorshow!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm soooo buying diroshow unlimited!


----------



## BlueRose (Apr 4, 2007)

love the color! thanks great tut


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 5, 2007)

gracias por el tutorial, tus ojos quedaron super bellos!


----------



## maryland (Apr 6, 2007)

thank you so much

i´m still working on the translation


----------



## Liat (Apr 6, 2007)

Gracias por el tutorial!!!! se agradece poder leer algo en español
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me gusta mucho la combinación de colores, tienes unos ojos preciosos!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 15, 2007)

yo creo en dior show ahora!!!!!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 15, 2007)

I was like.. "ok.. i don't speak spanish very well, so did i miss the part where she put on fake lashes??"

That mascara is AMAZING!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Amazing Even In Another Language Us Make~up Addicts Can Understand.  Fantastic Tutorial And Your Eyelashes Is Magnificent!


----------



## ellesea (Apr 17, 2007)

your eyes are so stunning!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

excellent tut!!

glad i took spanish for 6 years lol


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, your lashes are awesome! :holysheep:


----------



## Kim. (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for doing this even if it's in spanish I still get the idea. I now need diorshow and that NARS blush asap. What are the #s of the two blush/powder brushes that you used?

Ps. You're beautiful!


----------



## bubbles81 (Apr 21, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 el efecto de la mascara Dior Show es realmente impresionante!


----------



## huggablesecret (Apr 21, 2007)

Gorgeous, thanks for this


----------



## lavnder (Apr 21, 2007)

Very Pretty and I love your lashes!


----------



## pichima (Apr 22, 2007)

estas preciosa nena!
a mi personalmente los colores plata me encantan. ademas te kedan de maravilla^^

awesome


----------



## keitza (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_woww...quedaste DIVINA!!! excelente tutorial, tus pestanas son larguisimas....oye esa paleta de BB es como delineador (en crema) o mas bien como sombras??? gracias...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Son sombras en polvo con brillos


----------



## tottui (May 13, 2007)

Me encanto este tutorial!!.. esta mafnifico!... soy una fan de los colores plata y necesitaba un turorial!!!!.. gracias gracias graciassss!!... 

ps: Pienso que no debes de sentir presion en escribi el tutorial en ingles Y MENOS disculparte por haberlo hecho en espanol. Osea el ingles es mi segundo idioma y aunque lo hablo muy bien aveces cuando lo escribo lo hago un poco mal. Bastante trabajo uno pasa es escribir un tutorial, asi que imaginate si tambien tienes que hacerlo en ingles!... Ademas es bueno que lo hagas en espanol porque hacen falta tutoriales en espanol!!!

Buen trabajo!!.. espero ver mas tutoriales!!!!


----------



## tottui (May 13, 2007)

I dont think you should apologize. There are as many people here whose second language is English (like me) as there are people who speak English as there firts and all of the tutorial are in Engliosh and sometimes it is a little difficult to understand them in English. So I dont think there should be a problem whatsoever of the tutorial being in Spanish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maryland* 

 
_coz i did it for a spanish forum, but i want to publish it in this forum too. I think is not hard to follow the steps withous knowing spanish, just watvhing the pictures, that´s the reason why i publish it! 

in fact, i mention before publishing it that if anyone asked me to translate it i would do it.

I´m so sorry, i will translate it asap_


----------



## MisaMayah (May 13, 2007)

I love this..it's the prettiest metallic silver eye I've seen! I'm off to get the pigments & Sertao blush!!


----------



## MACisME (May 13, 2007)

i love it.. ur lashes are amazing


----------



## Alice (May 14, 2007)

I love this look.  I too love what the Diorshow did to your lashes, now I'm off to go buy some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Thanks for the tut.  Te salio bien bonito!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 14, 2007)

gorgeous! thanks for posting


----------



## missmacqtr (May 14, 2007)

well..kinda hard to get all the tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but thanx anyway u look gorgeous now i really need the silver pig..what is that blush u use?


----------



## stevoulina (May 15, 2007)

Great tut and you're so pretty!!


----------



## madamepink78 (May 17, 2007)

.......running off to ebay 4 that fab mascara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryland (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_well..kinda hard to get all the tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but thanx anyway u look gorgeous now i really need the silver pig..what is that blush u use?_

 
i used nars Sertao blush, is absolutely gorgeous! i love nars blushes!

thanks tottui for your support!


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Check out those lashes.


----------



## _NoRa_ (May 29, 2007)

Precioso, como todos tus tutoriales. Gracias a tí yo también me he comprado el sertao. Estoy esperando a que me llegue


----------



## sunnidee13 (Jan 25, 2008)

¡muy, muy hermosa! Diorshow Unlimited..woahh. necesito comprar este! me encanta tan mucho.


----------



## damsel (Jan 25, 2008)

gasp! @ the mascara. must have!


----------



## midnight085 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mary que bueno el tutorial! Ya lo habia leido en el MQC. Yo no consigo hacerme fotos que se vean bien, torpe que es una...


----------



## cattykitty (Jan 26, 2008)

thank you, such a pretty and doable look


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 26, 2008)

Grea tut! and thanks for posting it in spanish, my mom loves looking at these things but she can never understand a word they say and well...im very impatient so im not good at translating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe.


----------



## auryin (Feb 25, 2008)

Maryland guapisima!!!! una pasada tu tutorial y ademas en español, con lo q me cuesta traducir algunos jeje

gracias


----------



## Susanne (Feb 25, 2008)

felicitación!


----------

